# Bunny loves to knock food bowl over!



## Annabell_bunny (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a mini lop named Annabell. She's the sweetest thing ever! Sometimes when she's hyper (or really hungry) she either kick her food bowl with pellets in it or picks it up with her teeth and dumps it! Then she just eats it off the ground. I find it funny, but just curious if this is normal rabbit behavior or if I have a rabbit with some attitude! 

Thanks !


----------



## majorv (Jun 3, 2014)

We have a couple of rabbits who get on this kick of dumping their food bowl, or sometimes they'll finish their water and then overturn that bowl onto the food bowl, which prevents them from getting to their pellets. :foreheadsmack: It's usually temporary, but sometimes I'll just replace that bowl with a bigger, heavier bowl that they can't easily pick up with their teeth. If it's a persistent problem you could get a food bowl that bolts onto her cage/pen.


----------



## Bville (Jun 3, 2014)

I have three rabbits and one of them, Fred, knocks his food bowl over every day. One of my other rabbits has a hanging feeder because she used to sit in her litter box and stretch over the side to eat her pellets out of her bowl so I thought I'd make life easier for her and hang her pellets above her litter box. I call her silly Pepper chili Pepper.:big wink:


----------



## Azerane (Jun 4, 2014)

Bandit throws his food bowl around if I've ignored him for too long or haven't given him his pellets yet. Sometimes he also dumps his pellets out of it for some reason and eats them off the floor


----------



## HototMama (Jun 4, 2014)

almost all of my rabbits tip over the food bowl. or sit in it or dig in it. i can't even tell you how much feed it wast.


----------



## majorv (Jun 4, 2014)

HototMama said:


> almost all of my rabbits tip over the food bowl. or sit in it or dig in it. i can't even tell you how much feed it wast.



Someone told me once to put a rock in the bowl and it should help with preventing them from scratching out the feed.


----------



## pani (Jun 4, 2014)

Yup, my two tend to tip out their pellets and eat them off the floor, too. Silly buns! They also toss their greens all over the carpet and eat from there sometimes.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jun 4, 2014)

I think some buns don't like bowls. Merlin always stepped in and tipped his bowl on its side to eat (spilling all the pellets into his hair), I guess he hated having to reach over a "barrier" to tuck in. Now I just put his pellets in a pile on the carpet during his times out.


----------



## Annabell_bunny (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I find it funny that she does it, but whatever makes her happy! If she wants to eat off the floor, by all means she can!


----------



## Cadbury the bunny (Oct 25, 2020)

Annabell_bunny said:


> I have a mini lop named Annabell. She's the sweetest thing ever! Sometimes when she's hyper (or really hungry) she either kick her food bowl with pellets in it or picks it up with her teeth and dumps it! Then she just eats it off the ground. I find it funny, but just curious if this is normal rabbit behavior or if I have a rabbit with some attitude!
> 
> Thanks !


Mine does the same thing but idk if she's eating it or not. I just txt my friend who's more expert n asked. Online said boredom but idk so I gave her celery til im actually more understood. 1st time rabbit n im just learning. My sister thought surprise me with buns not long after my pup passed away. Believe me I wasnt ready but never refuse an animal either. Ill keep posted when my friend txts me back.


----------



## Cadbury the bunny (Oct 25, 2020)

Cadbury the bunny said:


> Mine does the same thing but idk if she's eating it or not. I just txt my friend who's more expert n asked. Online said boredom but idk so I gave her celery til im actually more understood. 1st time rabbit n im just learning. My sister thought surprise me with buns not long after my pup passed away. Believe me I wasnt ready but never refuse an animal either. Ill keep posted when my friend txts me back.
> 
> 
> Cadbury the bunny said:
> ...


----------



## Diane R (Oct 26, 2020)

No need for food bowls. Why not hand feed or scatter feed?


----------



## Jadette (Oct 30, 2020)

I have one doe that will lift her food bowl and smack it against her pen over and over again to wake me up in the morning if I sleep in and forget to give her a morning snack (she gets a tablespoon of BOSS and Calf Manna every morning).


----------



## Satrevino (Oct 31, 2020)

My holland lop doe always picks up her bowl with her teeth and flings it everywhere. I guess she just likes eating off the floor!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 31, 2020)

Jadette said:


> I have one doe that will lift her food bowl and smack it against her pen over and over again to wake me up in the morning if I sleep in and forget to give her a morning snack (she gets a tablespoon of BOSS and Calf Manna every morning).


Unless she is nursing with a large litter of kits, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to give her a Calf Manna as a treat! It is very fattening, so just be careful not to overfeed  Same goes for BOSS, I'd say max of 5 per day during molting...


----------



## Jadette (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Hollands said:


> Unless she is nursing with a large litter of kits, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to give her a Calf Manna as a treat! It is very fattening, so just be careful not to overfeed  Same goes for BOSS, I'd say max of 5 per day during molting...


Yes! She is nursing right now. Not a particular large litter (4), but I want to make sure she is taken care of. She's a lionhead, so I've been giving her half a dozen BOSS and Calf Manna regularly to keep her coat nice and shiny. Vet says her weight is fine. But I know what you mean about being careful about not overfeeding. It's like eating a stick of butter! 

But back to throwing bowls around, 1 of my bunnies does it all the time, 1 of them on occasion, and the other never.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 1, 2020)

We have heavy water crocks in our home. Basically you can find a heavy bowl or flat bottom heavy (dog-type) crock at the pet supply store or at a Thrift shop. No bunny in our home is able to pick up and toss the heavy crock. These work perfect as some buns like to put their feet up on their bowls.


----------



## 2Bunns (Nov 6, 2020)

Annabell_bunny said:


> I have a mini lop named Annabell. She's the sweetest thing ever! Sometimes when she's hyper (or really hungry) she either kick her food bowl with pellets in it or picks it up with her teeth and dumps it! Then she just eats it off the ground. I find it funny, but just curious if this is normal rabbit behavior or if I have a rabbit with some attitude!
> 
> Thanks !


My little monsters will take their food bowls from my and guide them down, then throw them, i have had a few bowls to my head but they are simply trying to see what food they have and sorting through to get the good stuff first. Nugget used to refuse to eat unless his bowl was on the sofa and the television was on. He would jump on the sofa and thump if i tried to put his bowl anywhere else or if the television was off.


----------



## AVIE (Nov 6, 2020)

Omygoodness Nugget! I love it!


----------

